# 1100 BF of Machiche, Black Cabbage Bark, Caribbean Cherry



## orovio (Apr 12, 2012)

Hello All, we have a quantity of 110 boards (2'' x 6'' x 10' ft each) of Machiche left over from a container order we brought in. If anybody is interested in this species then you can check it out here: http://savagewoods.com/MCH/MCH-1.html
It's amazing stuff, its known as a great flooring / decking wood in the states but I would also think bow makers would be interested in it because it's bending strengh actually rates higher than Ipe.

We also just added a bunch of new ziricote small stock if anybody is looking for stocking stuffer for the season!
They can be seen here: http://savagewoods.com/stock_ziricote.html

Lastly, I don't want to offend anybody by posting offerings here - if there is a sanctioned spot on lumberjocks for this type of thing then please advise and I'm happy to comply.

Many Thanks, Best Regards, & Happy Holidays from Savage Woods!!

Ivan Orovio
512-619-9101
www.SavageWoods.com


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

There is a buy, sell, and swap forum where you may get more exposure. i will definitely check out your site.


----------

